# Sabihin mo na?



## Roshini

Here's more;

1) nais? 
2) Sabihin mo na?
3) Do u believe in fate? 
4) Habang kapiling ka? 
5) Kahit Kailan?
6) Minsan?
7) Pakatwalang? 
8) Dapat? 
9) You don’t’ have to pretend?
10) Ako'y sa'yo, ika'y sa 'kin ? 
11) Anakabayan?(I'm not sure whether it is anakabayan or anakbayan which I have a strong feeling that it means citizen?)

Please give me an example or two for each of these wodrs. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jana337

Roshini,

"Translate these please" is NOT an acceptable title. Please have a look at how other people name their threads.

Thank you,

Jana


----------



## Roshini

ok now that I have changed it.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> 1) nais?
> 2) Sabihin mo na?
> 3) Do u believe in fate?
> 4) Habang kapiling ka?
> 5) Kahit Kailan?
> 6) Minsan?
> 7) Pakatwalang?
> 8) Dapat?
> 9) You don’t’ have to pretend?
> 10) Ako'y sa'yo, ika'y sa 'kin ?
> 11) Anakabayan?(I'm not sure whether it is anakabayan or anakbayan which I have a strong feeling that it means citizen?)


 
1)nais(and gusto are similar) = want
2)sabihin mo na = tell it now
3)do you believe in fate? = naniniwala ka ba sa tadhana?
4)habang kapiling ka = while i'm with you
5)kahit kailan? = whenever
6)minsan = sometimes
7)pagkatwalang = because there's no
8)dapat = must
9)you don't have to pretend = hindi mo na kailangang magpangap
10)you're mine and i'm yours
11)**am not so sure bout anakabayan 'coz i can't remember any word like that i only do know "anak bayan" which is a party list in our country...


----------



## Roshini

Ahh! Thanks lot.  Why do people say in that way for this : 'Ako'y sa'yo, ika'y sa 'kin '?  Why the 'Y', and why not ika? and not ka or mo or even ikaw?


----------



## wEi-wEi

ako'y sa'yo, ika'y sa 'kin = ako ay sa iyo, ikaw ay sa akin

for shorter term we just simply combine words... we use to ommit vowel sounds and add consonant... like

akin = 'kin (it became _'kin _because s*a* ends in vowel so we can ommit the vowel a in akin)or 

add consonant to vowels like: ako + ay = ako'y but in ikaw;
it became ika'y because we can't add consonant if the words end in consonant... in ika*w* it ends in *w* so ommit it and replace it with *'y'* in _a*y*_ word then it'll become ika'y... _*(remember ommiting 'w' in ikaw = ika; we can't add the whole 'ay' coz it starts with vowel *__*[ika + ay] <-- can't be* that's why it'll be *'y'* only to make*ika'y*__*)*_

it's like: it + will = it'll but of course english rules in this kind is different from tagalog..


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh! and to say... mostly lovers say *ako'y sa'yo ika'y sa 'kin *coz you're mine and i'm yours is like having commitment to love each other forever... hehe! but of course not only lovers say that... but mostly them.. n_n


----------



## Roshini

Now, I'm a little confused. Can you please explain the question I asked earlier? Hindi ko maintindihan. Sorry.


----------



## wEi-wEi

in adding another word in a word... like "ikaw" and "ay" you really need to ommit something...

and "ika" is used when saying dates it's different from "ikaw"
ex:
 ika-pito ng enero ngayon. = today is January 7.

and we don't use ikaw'y coz they're don't have good sound. so we ommit "w" to make it "ika'y".... coz in tagalog the words are pronounced as the way it is spelled unlike in english.... like in it'll originally it's it will right... but it sounds like it_'il_...  the "L" is pronounce with "i"...

in tagalog since it's vowel(a,e,i,o,u) we must put consonant's next...


----------



## Roshini

in tagalog since it's vowel(a,e,i,o,u) we must put consonant's next...

An example?


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup... like...

ako ay isang tao = i am a human
ako'y isang tao = i'm a human

siya ay isang tao din = he(she) is a human too
siya'y isang tao din = he(she)'s a human too

soo... see... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

so you mean to say that:
I am a human - ako ay isang tao.
where do you put the vowels and consonants? You left out that part. Sorry ya.


----------



## wEi-wEi

"ako" ends in "o" which is a vowel and "ay" ends in "y" which is a consonant; you can't combine two words without ommiting something...

we can't remove "o" and put the whole "ay" 'coz it'll be: "ak'ay" and there's no such word as that... for simplier explanation: ako simply means I while "ay" doesn't have a single meaning it's meaning depends on how you used it like:

ako *ay* = i am
siya *ay* = he(she) is
sila *ay* = they are
ikaw *ay* = you are
iyon *ay* _ginamit_ niya = s/he _used_ that thing

it's like linking verb in tagalog but not exactly


----------



## Roshini

so that means for 'ako' and 'ay', i just drop the a from ay, and it becomes ako'y ? Di ba?


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup... ^_^ hehe! doing pretty good ah...


----------



## Roshini

All thanks to you. You've help me the most. Thank you very much. Is there anything that I can do for you in return? I'm so happy, half of my burden is gone. yey!! I thought that I should start making sentences on my own and if i'm not sure, I know where to go. Hehehe....that would be you.


----------

